# Seeking a Recommended Jewellery Repair Shop



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Can someone please recommend a reputable jewellery repair shop that specialises in platinum rings in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? I have a platinum ring that needs to be resized and considering sizing beads.

I did get a recommendation to visit the Gold Market in Abu Dhabi where it can be done for about 25 dirhams... but that's far too cheap and I want to get it done properly by a shop that has a good reputation which others have used.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Go to Cara in the Gold & Diamond centre near Noor station - they can do anything for jewellery and the resized my wifes engagement ring without charge as we had bought things from them before. They will take you to the shop in the adjacent building and you can watch it being done.


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Go to Cara in the Gold & Diamond centre near Noor station - they can do anything for jewellery and the resized my wifes engagement ring without charge as we had bought things from them before. They will take you to the shop in the adjacent building and you can watch it being done.


Thanks for the recommendation... I paid Cara a visit yesterday and they done my ring for 90 aed and a very good job too... they also resized an old heirloom ring of my wifes for free along with a polish that's made it brand new looking.


----------

